# Can Hillier do it this time at E-town



## tunerspeed (Mar 26, 2005)

Hillier looking to redeem himself and his team, after last year there is no way he can do worse….or can he? Well I be looking at the NHRAsportcompanct.com point standings, I just think he’s setting himself up for another disappointment. Anybody her like Hillier?


----------

